# Primates



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there, 

Not really wanting any backlash lol but i was wondering if there were many primate breeders out there. I am looking for Marmosets and squirrel monkeys mainly but would love to see if there is anyone breeding the amazing capuchins too. Basically I Would love to keeps some marmosets and luckily have the space for a great enclosure but i would also like to be in contact with some breeders before i decide to get any! 

Pretty much i really dont want to be rash and rush in i want to know the animals before i purchase! 

Also are they any rescue centres in the uk for Exotics mammals whom rehome them because i cant find anything online! 

Regards


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya firstly i think its great that you dont rush in and want to research as that really is the best way.
Capuchins are DWA (unless your willing to go down that root?) plus capuchins as im sure you will have already researched can become incredibly aggressive hence DWA.
There are quite a few marmoset and tamarin breeders out there however they can be pretty secretive for obvious reasons and im sure they will comment on this thread or PM you if you are seriously interested.
Squirrel monkey breeders are pretty rare and they will sell for ALOT of money around £5000 plus a pair.
In regard to rehoming do you mean, take in exotic animals or do you mean rehome exotic animals to the public? as there are lots of exotics rehomers however i doubt there are any exotic rescues that rehome to the general public such as dog/cat rescues.
hope thats a start 
stu


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Stu Thank you for replying didnt really think anyone would! :2thumb:

I am extremely interested in keeping marmosets...they amaze me and have always been a passion of mine....i am currently studying a zoology course because although i have done loads of research i want to have a much more indepth knowledge...

What are they average prices of marms?

I was thinking more along the line of rescue centre as i would love to be able to give something back!!! However i wasnt sure there would be that many exotic mammals being rescued in this country and that is what i would like to look into more.

Jake


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

most exotics that are being rescued will be staying at the rescue center all their lives or may even be moved on to zoos, occasionaly some are given to private keepers but its generaly someone who the rescue knows very well.
however i can see in time that unfortunatly there will be alot more skunks and raccoons in rescues due to how popular they are becoming and people getting them that dont realise how much work these 2 species of animals need.
marmosets ... your looking around £1000 plus a pair depending on the species 
stu


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

ahh thanks for that thats really interesting...

How readily available are marms?

Do you keep these yourself?

Iv noticed this with skunks etc... the Pet shop in Rainham near me only used to sell fish however he is now in talks of getting skunks and caimans in...i just dont understand these fads...if they genuinely interest people and they have been researched indepth then fair enough but as a rash pet instead of a dog etc its not good... Scary stuff these fads 


Jake


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You already know I keep Common Marmosets & they breed for me from your PMs. Anything you want to know, just ask. If your up my way (Lancashire), we could arrange for you to come & see them.


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah i will do definately:2thumb:....how often do they breed? 

cheers


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

tdbexotics said:


> Yeah i will do definately:2thumb:....how often do they breed?
> 
> cheers


My pair breed every 8 months or so


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Good to see your doing research..there are lots of small primate breaders out there but they are hard to get to..but if you are serious and not just like the rest who get a pair and pump out young and advertise and sell . This is so wrong...keep them and keep them in the correct manner..all the ones with a spare bedroom or summit..its just as bad as the dog farms....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Good to see your doing research..there are lots of small primate breaders out there but they are hard to get to..but if you are serious and not just like the rest who get a pair and pump out young and advertise and sell . This is so wrong...keep them and keep them in the correct manner..all the ones with a spare bedroom or summit..its just as bad as the dog farms....


I wouldn't liken housing a pair of Marmosets in a spare bedroom & breeding them, then selling the offspring, to a puppy farm!


----------



## iFairyx (May 5, 2010)

Heya.

I wont pretend to kno a great deal about these species, I don't see too much of a problem with them being kept as 'pets' if you can provide a good enclosure than replicates their natural environment.

Rescue centres however would normally include zoo's wild animal centres for primates the UK has Monkey World that rescue primates from all over the world, although they are not like dog/cat centres as in they do not rehouse their animals once they aquire them. If you contacted them however they may be able to put you in touch with the appropriate people.

Good'Luck


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

iFairyx said:


> Heya.
> 
> I wont pretend to kno a great deal about these species, I don't see too much of a problem with them being kept as 'pets' if you can provide a good enclosure than replicates their natural environment.
> 
> ...


Monkey World wont help anyone wanting info on keeping primates, as they are against people keeping primates!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Monkey World wont help anyone wanting info on keeping primates, as they are against people keeping primates!


Understandable though because they've got to pick up the pieces from all the irresponsible keepers out there. To the OP, be aware of the smell of marms, it isn't to everyone's taste. I've only met a couple, but the musky smell is enough to put me off.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Understandable though because they've got to pick up the pieces from all the irresponsible keepers out there. To the OP, be aware of the smell of marms, it isn't to everyone's taste. I've only met a couple, but the musky smell is enough to put me off.


Oh I know. Don't get me wrong, I like Monkey World & the work they do, but if the OP were to contact them asking for info on how to care for the marmosets he is goingto get in a few months, they would sh*t a brick! :lol2:


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

hi all... to be honest with you im not getting these marms as pets... basically im doing a zoology course and these animals have fasinated me since i was really young and these are my case study as well as a "pet"...Pretty much i am building at 10ft by 10ft outdoor inclosure with a 6 ft square shed with heating and lighting....obviously they are gonna be pets asin i will feed and house them care for them etc but i would like to keep things as exciting for them as can be! 

Regards


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't you just do a case study of some at a zoo then?


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah i have been but as i was getting further and further... i just fell more and more in love with them and think they wud be the perfect addition...

Regards


----------



## iFairyx (May 5, 2010)

As someone said about Monkey World not helping people who wish to keep animals as pets because they have to pick up the pieces etc, it may be different if you are treating it as a wild animal and not one of the people who treate them as children ---> anyone seen that serise on Sky about people who buy babies monkies and treat them like kids? its a little sick (in my opinion).

Anyways that might be able to help you, if not - no harm done.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

tdbexotics said:


> ahh thanks for that thats really interesting...
> 
> How readily available are marms?
> 
> ...


I guess they will be stuck in small rat cages just like the kittens they sell.
Uff dont like that place one bit.


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

im on about the fish tank...he is a aquatics shop but is desperate to to drum up trade and yeah...i mean he keeps chameleons and beardies in a 3ft x 2ft fish tank ...

not brilliant... i would much rather go through private breeders tbh 

Jake


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry didnt mean to put the name of the shop....


----------

